

Show HN: My first iOS app: FrameParty (snapchat + photo frames) - mfkp
https://frameparty.com/

======
cpcarey
I like the concept! Because you need friends who also have installed
FrameParty, I think that an "invite friends" function right in the app would
help. I was hoping to be able to send an app download link to a couple of
Facebook friends. For now, I have to leave the app to tell them to search for
it in the app store, download it, then tell me what their username is. If you
could streamline this process somehow, I think that you'd see more signups.

~~~
mfkp
Thanks for the feedback! That's definitely on the roadmap (probably the next
thing I'll work on). Facebook for sure, maybe Twitter as well?

